# Compatibility and Your Myers-Briggs® Type



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

GTBean said:


> Then you might want to avoid the ESTP. We are finicky and avoid as many emotions as possible...


True. Good point.


GTBean said:


> but on the flip-side the physical relationship would be PHENOMENAL.


Says who? That sounds like a stereotypical ESTP's response. 

Not from what I've experienced.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

GTBean said:


> Then you might want to avoid the ESTP. We are finicky and avoid as many emotions as possible... but on the flip-side the physical relationship would be PHENOMENAL.


Well, right now, I'm finicky and avoid as many emotions as possible, and from what I gather of this ESTP I'm infatuated with, the physical relationship _would_ be phenomenal indeed.


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

INFpharmacist said:


> Says who? That sounds like a stereotypical ESTP's response.


Says myself and anyone I've ever dated.

... and I am an ESTP, so I guess I'm glad I can live up to stereotypes.



INFpharmacist said:


> Not from what I've experienced.


It would help to date ESTP's who are not retarded, or at least not mistyped.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

GTBean said:


> Says myself and anyone I've ever dated.
> 
> ... and I am an ESTP, so I guess I'm glad I can live up to stereotypes.
> 
> ...


Self-established stereotypes are not true stereotypes.

I've dated two, and known about personality typology since my mother introduced it to me at age 12 or 13. 
So what's your point, again?


I need to stop. Your kind has a way of getting under my skin and bringing out the worst in me...


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

INFpharmacist said:


> Your kind...


That's TYPIST! You ma'am are a typist! I'm surprised they let your kind in here.


Anyways, my point is to be entertained and have fun. Don't stop on my account.. you're allowed to be stuffy if you want to. <3


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

GTBean said:


> That's TYPIST! You ma'am are a typist! I'm surprised they let your kind in here.
> 
> 
> Anyways, my point is to be entertained and have fun. Don't stop on my account.. you're allowed to be stuffy if you want to. <3


I only type like 50 words a minute. Is that a good pace? :crazy:

I'm not stuffy. I just like to shake my head and roll my eyes whenever I hear ridiculous nonsense. But you can call me stuffy if you want. :bored:


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

INFpharmacist said:


> I just like to shake my head and roll my eyes whenever I hear ridiculous nonsense.


I saw none of that in any of your posts. Then again, I'm not very iNtuitive.


So what's so ridiculous, besides this derail?


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Spooky said:


> ISTP and ESTP had only a 33% satisfaction rate when paired with other STPs. The researchers theorized that this is due to their findings that ESTPs and ISTPs are the least concerned of all the types with the quality of their relationships.


That's right xSTP's don't care about quality. Only quantity :tongue:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

> Some types are more likely to marry a person of their same type; this includes male INFPs, INFJs and INTPs and female ENFJs and INFJs.


This makes no sense unless they r only surveying one partner.:dry:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't trust statistics especially when they base it on the four letters. The four letters are only a way to easily express the underlying cognitive functions....why would you research the four letters but not the cognitive function...sorry that's stupid.


----------



## kept81213 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think that the common S/N and the opposite E/I, T/F, J/P only works if they are both willing to accept the other person for who they are. Then they can learn something from each other. I'm an ESTJ and one of my best guy friends is a ISFP. When we met I had no idea that these were matching types because i hadn't discovered it, but I would have told you 5 years ago that he and I were matched perfectly. We had and have problems, but that S seems to keep us very close together not to mention the bond we've formed. Since we were such good friends he developed a little bit more of a hard shell and I developed a little bit more of a feeling side, okay a lot more. He makes me take way more risks than i would have and let things go out of control and he is a little more scheduled and thinks before taking risks. It's kind of funny how much someone can change you.


----------

